# clarification for eric



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I know we've differed on this in the past, but I did ask Dr. D tonight about hypnosis and other psychological methods for IBS and his response as well as Dr. P's was that there is not sufficient evidence to make any statement that one method is more effective than another - the effectiveness seems to depend on a good relationship between the professional and the patient. I don't know exactly how this fits into the question of in-person treatment vs. tapes vs self-hypnosis but that is really a different issue?tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tom, fyi"Among psychological treatments tested for the disorder, hypnosis treatment has shown the highest success rate in replicated studies, with studies commonly showing an astounding 80-95% of patients improving and improvement lasting for at least a couple of years. The other effective psychological treatment for IBS is cognitive therapy. Brief psychodynamic psychotherapy has also shown some success, but less research has been done on that form of IBS treatment to date than on hypnosis." http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBStreatments.html


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

right, but i think according to what he said last noght, Palsson has backed off on this claim? I think their research is showing that the important factor may be the therapeutic relationship rather thanthe specific type of psychological treatment used.tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

No Tom, it is that they cannot telll one person a specific treatment. This has more to do with statistics in treatments. Although the patient doctor relationship is a really big part of it and can also effect the outcomes.There is no other treatment that has been studied as much as HT. CBT is getting there, but has not been studied as much and there have been a few flaws in a few of the studies.HT also offers things regular relaxtion techniques don't and that is the trance state.I talk to DR Palsson about once a month to go over new HT information and the science behind it. Our last conversation had a lot to do with the central nervous system effects of HT.If you can find another treatment phycological or a medication that has from the research roughly and 80 percent success rate let me know, but as you know I have been researching this for a very long time and HT is up there on the top of the lists statistically.Another aspect of this is the continued improvement after the treatment, this is really really important aspect of HT and IBS.Perhaps as more research is done on other forms of phycological treatments they will show some good outcomes and some have already shown success rates, like CBT for example. They certainly know now why there is benefits to HT and IBS and more reaserch will just confirm more of the whys and hows, like the work at stanford for example.For the most part they have confirmed it with IBS and are now looking at its benefits for dyspepsia and that is already looking good and quite a bit of research has been done on Nausea and HT.Part of this is you just can't tell the masses that one treatment will work for everyone, but statistically you can base probable outcomes, of which HT is up there. Make sense?We also know from Mike's practice and others I know of who practice it professionally, he has pretty much the same success rates in the 80 to 85 in personal practice and in the tapes to the responce rate.


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

The relationship between the therapist and the patient is vital regardless of the mode of therapy being used. A patient may do well with a treatment with one therapist and strike out with the same treatment with another therapist. How a patient and therapist are able to interact with each other is more important than any other factor.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I totally agree artspirit.It also very important for the therapist to understand and have knowledge on IBS when treating you.


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

You seem to have me confused with my sister. We do share the same household, but she has not posted on this forum for weeks.I agree that it is important for a therapist to be informed about IBS and how it relates to the patient's response to treatment.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tom, here is some info. http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/439588_20


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

interesting that Talley says it depends on the therapist. This is a very big statement in the history of thins coming from an M.D. They always used to say it was all just hard science. Interestingly enough, I thinkl Palsson is doing research on the question of whether it's the method or the hypnotherapist that matters. Whn it comes to Mike's tapes the question would be: would they work as well if the scripts were read be somebody else?tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

It in part depends on the if its gut directed Hypnotherapy for one, delivery is very important for another, however some of the scripts are basis HT for IBS scripts. There is hard science on it and I was surprized how little he goes over it in the abstract really, sometimes I think were more ahead of the game then then some of them are working and researching in IBS. The main focus on DR Palssons research and I talk to him often is still how it works and what its actually doing chemically and on the brain and on Hormones and in depth science of it of which he knows a ton about already, not so much on the therapist aspect. The jist of that is that a person has years of experience and uses uses gut directed.Dr Palsson, knows about Mike and has his tapes.







Something everyone agrees on is that it is a specific hypnotherapy for IBS.Mike's delievery and in depth program development is one of the reasons his tapes are so effective and successful.I am still disappointed at the almost lack of info on physcological therapies and the research Dr Tally, who I know is very big in IBS and an expert goes over it. That was surprizing to me really, since one of the biggesst things from 2002 gastro meeting was using non drug methods to treat IBS first before drugs are use as a last resort. Also that antidepressants were the only thing that worked on Global symptoms, because HT has also been shown to do that probaly more effectively without side effects, really more then the antidepressants, so I was pretty confused with that.


----------

